# 5 guppies in 10 gallon...I'm using a top fin 10 gallon tank. Do guppies hate current?



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

So I've been putting a sponge in front of the out take to stop the strong flow but guppies are ok swimmers so will they be ok?do they like current?or should I keep it on?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

from what ive observed/read they do just fine with current in their tanks.

infact my cousins guppies enjoy swimming in and out of it for "fun" I suppose


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok thanks!

Also does more current oxygenate the tank better?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yes it does, slightly


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh ok thanks. With a baffle unfiltered water would end up going into my tank which got annoying >.<


----------

